# milton eye tournament



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Who's fishin in it. Myself and hookumup will be there. I'm really suprised there's no info on here already. Sept. 30 is the date.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Any info on the projected water level for the tourny?? How about what time of day it will be held?? I was told that the water level is dropping at the rate of a foot a week?? & when the current begins to pick up,,so does the bite, and then the ramps get trickier to navigate,all about the same time...... My little boat needs about 13"s to launch at Jersey,and by that,,I mean able to get through the "ROCKS&FLAGSTONES" at the end of the ramp.....I hate it When I can't fish a lake like Milton,, when all that has to be done ,is leave the cork in the out-let,, a few weeks longer,,,,the lake isn't flood control management,,,like Berlin is,, it is however a link to the Ohio/Mississippi,water level management system... & as we know,,Berlin flows through Milton..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

It is on this web site under tournament discussion. JC posted it on the 16th. Its called walleye madness. Im guessing he waited so late to put it up cause it was suppose to b on berlin, but with the current lack of water they moved it to milton. Il be in it. Maroon ranger 620. Come say hello.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Someone please post more info on this tourney.....I also have a small boat and wouldn't mind fishin it ! Maybe us small boat people should set up a 15hp and under tourney for next year......


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Sonar, just buy a Kayak and you won't have a problem. Lol I got an email from a friend of mine . He sold his boat and now has two canoes. One is made of carbon fiber and weighs 15 pounds. The other is Kevlar and weighs 30 pounds. 
The last time the lake was way down and I still had my twelve foot boat I put on my hip boots and went to the end of the ramp and moved a bunch of boulders away from the right side of the ramp and made a narrow channel out that way but I think they moved more boulders back in there.
I think last year they removed one post along the side of the ramp so you could back across the sand and launch and avoid the boulders. I think John was complaining to Big Red out there so they at least did that for us.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

The entry deadline for the Walleye Madness Sept. 30th event on Lake Milton is Wed. 9/26.

Entry forms are at www.madness.net on the registration page. I've also attached it to this post. You can enter by mail and pay with a check or money order. You can also pay via PayPal at www.walleyemadness.net on the registration page.

All tournament entries must be received by September 26th. We do not accept entries fees at the ramp.

You can enter the Big Fish Bonus in advance or the morning of the tournament.

Questions: E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994 
Attached Files WMT Entry Milton.pdf (342.2 KB, 0 views)


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

ramfan said:


> Someone please post more info on this tourney.....I also have a small boat and wouldn't mind fishin it ! Maybe us small boat people should set up a 15hp and under tourney for next year......


Ramfan, it not how big your boat is, it is how big your fish are!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

All:

The thread for this event series was originally posted on the Tournament Discussion Board (where it belongs) back in April. A new thread was started on 9/1 due to the potential location change from Berlin to Milton. The location change to Milton was announced on 9/9. Here's the link to the thread on the tourney board: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=211761

As for ramp access, the Robinson's Point ramp (off Jersey St., not to be confused with the Pointview Ramp off River Rd.) will provide the best access if they drop the water levels at Milton, which is currently still at full summer pool.

Note: The entry deadline is 9/26. We do not accept entries at the ramp. (You can enter Big Fish at the ramp) Complete info, entry forms and payment via PayPal is at www.walleyemadness.net.

Questions: E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994.

Thanks to all for your interest in the event. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually, Milton is 1' below normal summer pool.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Actually, Milton is 1' below normal summer pool.


There's still a lot more H2O in Milton than our other local lakes. Here's the link to the corps' reservoir levels: http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/wm/documents/forecast.pdf

If it were up to me I'd have them all be full and full of fish:B


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

ramfan said:


> Someone please post more info on this tourney.....I also have a small boat and wouldn't mind fishin it ! Maybe us small boat people should set up a 15hp and under tourney for next year......


Why limit participation by boat/motor size? I've seen plenty of smaller boats with 9.9's do well in tournaments against big boats and I've seen big boats do well against smaller boats on HP restricted lakes.

Hold an open event on a HP restricted lake and let everyone come to play!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't Miss Out:

*Sunday September 30th  Lake Milton 7:30 - 2:30
*Entry Deadline September 26th 
Robinsons Point Launch (Off Jersey St.) Boat inspection 6-7am
For Information E-Mail: [email protected] or call 330-881-0994

*

Guaranteed 120% or Larger Cash Payout Per Event !

Guaranteed Minimum 1st Place Payout $1,000 Regardless Of Field Size!

20 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,000; 2nd-$750; 3rd- $500; 4th-$250

$250 Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus! 

$250 Lund Boats Contingency Bonus!

Win A Trip to Wildewood Lake Resort in Ontario Valued at $2,318!
Proceeds to Benefit : On Target Outfitters(501c3) - Youth Outdoors Charity www.ontargetoutfitters.org

Open Tournaments - Two Angler Team Format - Field Considered Full at 50 Boats
Entry Fee: $100 per event 

BSC/Mercury Big Fish Bonus (Proceeds to On Target Outfitters): $20 per team per event. Includes 3 raffle tickets per angler in the drawing for the Wildewood trip!Makes the team eligible for the BSC/Mercury $250 Big Fish Bonus !

*Details, Entry Forms and payment via PayPal at www.walleyemadness.net​*


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Was out this eve.. & the water level is another "FAT" foot lower,,when I launched,,,the depth behind the concrete ramp,came up to 3 ft. even,,,,,,,,last weekend ,when I was at the same place,,Jersey,, it was 4 ft. deep on the rocks,,behind the ramp.........the boulders/stones,,that are behind the ramp,,stick-up another 6-8 inches,, so all I'm saying is,,, the bigger rigs that launch there next Saturday,,,,,only back-up as far as you need to get the boat wet,& full tilt up on those Outboards,& or tail lights will get wrecked..........there is a trough/valley,, at the end of the concrete pavement,then it rises up about 9-12 inches at that very end,,just BE AWARE!! of this hazzard,,, GOOD LUCK!! to all participants!! & especially!! LJL/Mark,,John,,"Team Snappin"!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Launched and loaded at Jersey St. ramp yesterday with no problems. Lund 2075 with 300 HP Verado and 9.9 on the back. Both lanes were fine and several other bigger boats launched an loaded with no problems.

Of course you should always be cautious this time of year as they lower the water levels, but the ramp seems fine.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Will the results of this tourney be posted in the N.E. Ohio Fishing Reports forum? Considering it would make for a great report, I hope it is!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thread closed, as there's already a thread regarding this event in the Tournament forum.


----------

